

The Rise and Fall of Design Within Reach - andrewpbrett
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/1460614/print

======
telemachos
I'm curious: why link to the print version of an article about _design_?
Deliberate irony?

Here's the design-included link:
<http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/141/a-modern-mess.html>

If nothing else, I learned a new word today ('ethonomics'), by tracking back
to the main page.

~~~
andrewpbrett
That's funny you ask - I did think for a second about which link to provide. I
went with the print version because the article is six pages long and I prefer
not to have my reading interrupted. But that's me.

Maybe ask Jason Fried: <http://twitter.com/jasonfried/status/6373239390>

------
zb
It's interesting how the copies are (inevitably) always deeply inferior to the
originals. Except for the chair, which appears to be identical.

Copying an existing design and then changing it to try to make it look like
you didn't might be pretty close to the worst design methodology you could
come up with.

~~~
MrFoof
>It's interesting how the copies are (inevitably) always deeply inferior to
the originals.

Some are dangerously so. DWR doesn't carry a knockoff, however there are a
fair number of Isamu Noguchi coffee table knockoffs out there, with dealers
selling them for only $200 less. Saving $200 becomes irrelevant when you
discover that the knockoff isn't counterweighted by design, and you hear of a
story of someone who had to clean up a huge mess of plate glass.

\-----

DWR's saving grace will probably be their absurdly helpful and friendly staff.
The "ready-to-ship" is still valuable as well, as there's plenty of
manufacturers out there where the realistic lead-time for delivery is 16
weeks, and still far too many that only deal with interior designers.

I'm a male. If I go into a regular (non-chain, family owned) furniture store
I'm promptly ignored by ALL the staff members because there isn't a gal on my
arm. On one occasion I tried to order a different size of a giclee than the
one on display (because I couldn't see it working on something other than a 14
- 18 foot high wall). No one could be bothered to help me.

Contrast that to DWR where when I went shopping for a lounge chair I could
feel confident about for 50 years, they had no problem with me sitting in very
high-end chairs for hours on end. When I mentioned I was looking for a
credenza they had no issue helping me find what I was looking for... even
though they didn't carry it. Yes, they gladly helped me find something to buy
that they didn't carry.

By the by though, it is true that American culture does tend to look more
towards "now" than the long tail and cheaper is better. In some cases it's
hard to argue -- I'd like Florence Knoll's four-position credenza, but there
are cars that you can buy for that much money. Honestly I still feel a bit
dirty with what I paid for my Eames lounge.

~~~
Imprecate
I knew a guy who bought his girlfriend an Eames lounge instead of an
engagement ring; just as timeless and much more comfortable.

I wouldn't feel dirty about it. It's a wonderful and functional piece that
costs less than a nice watch.

------
bingaman
A friend had an absolutely piss poor experience with their fulfillment company
("White Glove" or something like that). They basically delivered a sofa laying
on it's side (in other words, vertical) on his front lawn leaving him to fend
for himself to get it the rest of the way into the house. I believe it was
more than a few weeks later than estimated as well. When you pay that much for
a sofa (the delivery wasn't free either) that sofa had better land exactly
where you want it. It was enough to keep me from buying anything from them.
Too bad about the knockoffs, that's just sad.

------
ct
I went to a DWR store in Atlanta and they had horrible customer service.
Pretty much didn't even acknowledge me even though the place was practically
empty. That was the first and last time I visited them.

------
Imprecate
DWR's other problem is competition from online retailers like Hive Modern and
highbrowfurniture.com. People see these great designs window-shopping in the
city and buy online instead. On items this expensive, the tax savings can be
pretty significant, even when you add shipping charges.

It's interesting that opening a storefront like this probably drives sales for
modern furniture overall. I wonder if they get kickbacks or lower prices from
suppliers.

------
gwern
Do we need an essay on the fall? The Covenant showed up and glassed the place.

